# Snowboard Wax



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

evogear has some pretty good wax selection.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I just bought 25 ounces of hertel wax after I saw so many good reviews of it. http://hertelwax.com/


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I buy it from a local ski tune shop...they get it by the box so they sell me 10in sticks for $5 a piece.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I get big 1 lb bars of Purl wax for wholesale from a secret supplier. They have a sweet deal on graphite wax too. Order on the phone and local pickup. :thumbsup:


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Have any of you heard of wintersteiger wax? My shop sells these cheap and was wondering if they where worth it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Qball said:


> I just bought 25 ounces of hertel wax after I saw so many good reviews of it. http://hertelwax.com/


 :thumbsup: I pruchased a big as$ block from them 2 seasons ago wax my board every 2 or 3 times out bc I'm on the ice coast. Also bc I like to do it lol. And I still havnt gone thru a quater of it. It is good wax I feel. Better than otheres I have tried. I think it was 25 bucks or somethibg. Not sure


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

daysailer1 said:


> I get big 1 lb bars of Purl wax for wholesale from a secret supplier.:


This is what I do too!

I just waxed up all four of my boards over the last two days getting ready for the season.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

One pound bars of bluebird wax and I buy a bunch so I don't run out


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> One pound bars of bluebird wax and I buy a bunch so I don't run out


Just bought two pounds of BlueBird Wax. 

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Toko wax on tognar is $40 for over two pounds, not shabby stuff.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

EagleTalons said:


> Just bought two pounds of BlueBird Wax.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


good stuff from my experience. seems to last longer than average.

P.S. does anybody hot scrape bluebird all the time? thats what is says to do on the wrapper, but i rarely do that unless im cleaning my board.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone have a iron that they prefer, theres so many out there with a huge difference in prices ($30-$130). 

Was wondering whats a good price range to go for and what company makes good quality irons.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

The best I've seen is Wal-Mart ~10$.... DO IT!! Naw but seriously, you got temp control and everything, just don't use it to iron your clothing afterwards...


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Puggy said:


> The best I've seen is Wal-Mart ~10$.... DO IT!! Naw but seriously, you got temp control and everything, just don't use it to iron your clothing afterwards...


Why am I not surprised that Wal-Mart carries snowboard wax irons.....


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

no no no sir not snowboarding iron... a clothing iron! seriously, they're cheaper than actual ones, granted they are a bit bigger but they get the job done plus the pointed nose is great for dripping. Just keep steam off and turn er on... you won't be disappointed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I use a $10 special clothes iron too. Waxing a board isn't rocket science. Melt wax with iron, iron molten wax into base, let cool, scrape. If the wax smokes, it's too hot. You really have to be an idiot or negligent to damage your base with an iron. I honestly doubt a cheapo dedicated wax iron is any better at regulation temp than a cheapo clothes iron. If I ran a shop and waxed lots of boards for a living, I'd have a nice, dedicated wax iron. But just waxing my own boards? Just not worth it IMO. Too much other nice gear to acquire with those dollars.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I figured that much. I asked a bunch of my friends and got conflicting answers. Friends are for making you waste money....Guess I'm going to Wal-Mart tonight.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hertel Super Hot Sauce

Affordable
Works crazy well

Hertel Hot Sauce Snowboard Wax and Waxing Accessories

One 3/4lb brick has lasted me a good 25 waxings so far i'd say? And i still have 1/4th of it [email protected] 20 bucks a bar that makes each was rather cheap...
Many people on the forum will vouch for it...

As for irons i just got the cheapo Dakine, works well i even knocked it off the table once and theres now something rattling around inside but it still works fine.
It was one of those kits with scraper and OBJ wax, i think it was like 30 bucks on sale.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow this Bluebird wax smells like a candle... When I get moved into my house and get my bench set up I'll try some. I didn't realize how much two pounds of wax was. Quite a bit here.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just wondering what kind of areas / setups people use for waxing? 

This is the first year I'll be waxing my boards, however I don't have a garage or shop area, so that leaves the rec room, wondering about using a couple sawhorses or maybe a milk crate or something on the table.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

PURLLLLLLLL WAX best stuff ever, and dont wax inside scraping makes such a mess its alot easier to do it outside, hell do it in your driveway and let the snow take the scrapings away. or better yet pull out the hose and spray them into the nearest storm drain that empties into a large body of water.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris2347 said:


> Just wondering what kind of areas / setups people use for waxing?


Yeah, I have the same problem. I just buy a few of those cheap 10 x 10 plastic painters drop cloths ($2 each) at any hardware store. Lay over a coffee table and extend over the surrounding floor. Put 2 milk crates on the coffee table right side up and put one binding in each milk crate. Very stable

Wax and scrape, then roll up the plastic with the shavings in it and shake outside.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I wax and scrape in my living room. I am just really careful about dripping wax onto the carpet.

When scraping I keep the vaccuum hose right near me, and suck all the shavings into the vaccuum.....

If you are careful it is very clean.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

In my kitchen I have a 4ft plastic table with 2 popcorn tins with rolled up towel to put my board on. Basic waxing I warm the board, rub the wax on the board, and then iron it in. Scraping I just be careful. Cleaning wax off the tile floor isn't hard.

I use blubird soy wax. Its good but I'm going to be trying the Hertel Hotsauce this season.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Dawg Catcher said:


> PURLLLLLLLL WAX best stuff ever


I agree. Hard to scrap, but really durable.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

*Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax*

Buying the best snowboard wax ever is as easy as going to Choad Cheese Wax is the best snowboard wax and ski wax available on earth. I highly suggest using Choad Cheese wax because it's inexpensive, they have a variety and it's hand made and locally sourced in the USA. The Choad Cheese Craftsmen are less about the bottom line and more about the lines to the bottom.

The fastest, most powerful wax formula on planet Earth!


Cheers.


----------

